# frecuencias necesarias para notas



## cesar555 (Nov 11, 2007)

Estoy tratando de hacer un sintetizador muy sencillo con un FPGA pero estoy emitiendo el sonido con un buzzer. Sera que alguien me pueda decir las frecuencias de las notas musicales que puedo ocupar? Es que estoy usando unas frecuencias pero suenan a ruido todas. Espero que me puedan ayudar    gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2007)

Tal vez esto te sirva

http://www.latecladeescape.com/w0/content/view/94/49/1/1/


----------



## cesar555 (Nov 12, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 15, 2007)

Hola cesar555

Las frecuencias musicales se calculan con esta formula del dibujo (alguien debería decirme como se adjunta un gráfico para que se vea aquí).

Te adjunto también una planilla excel para que las calcules a todas, solo debes indicar la frecuencia inicial, es decir la del tono mas bajo.

Suerte.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 21, 2008)

se me presenta una duda:
cuando en un pentagrama de musica tenemos 2 notas consecutivas habra que proceder a meter un intervalo sin sonido entre una nota y la otra. Esos intervalos sin sonido como se calcula su duracion.


----------



## gabrielg (Ago 21, 2008)

Cuando hay dos notas consecutivas... no hay silencio, en cuanto termina una de ellas de sonar, la otra comienza.

De existir un silencio entre las notas, se indica con un simbolo que es de silencio. Para cada tiempo de nota (blanca, negra, corchea, etc) existe tambien un silencio.

Te adjunto una partitura para que veas como es esto. Posiblemente te haga falta bajar algo sobre los tiempos o guiate simplemente por tu oido.

Para generar un silencio deberás generar un retardo sin activar las salidas del micro. Suerte.

Si te hace falta mas ayuda, cuenta conmigo. Chau


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 21, 2008)

las figuras musicales son las siguientes:
redonda: 4 tiempos
blanca: 2 tiempos
negra: 1 tiempo
corchea: 1/2 tiempo
semicorchea: 1/4 tiempo
fusa: 1/8 tiempo
semifusa: 1/16 tiempo

significa que la base es la negra y las demas son multiplos, tambien existe el punto *.* el cual agregara medio tiempo a cada figura dependiendo su hubicación.

el tema del sintetizador esta muy bueno, yo estudie 14 años musica y audioperceptiva, y si todo te suena mal, es pq usas un parlante de mala calidad, segun vos dijiste es un buzzer, eso no es recomendable para obtener un buen sonido de calidad.


----------

